# SV EOR sliced Roast Beef



## sandyut (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh yeah!  did up a couple more sections of EOR in the 24 hour bath with nice salt based rubs.  Chilled them down and whipped out the Chefs Choice.  much easier to slice cooked me than raw.

here is the take on this this = got 3Lbs when all was said and done.  I spaced writing down my raw starting weight.  but i am sure this was far cheaper than store bought.  and better.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice! I couldn’t find any EOR Friday so I ended up with a chuck tender roast, whatever thats supposed to be.  Looks like a very lean cut though. Got it on the smoke right now.  Like the SV idea for sure though, may have to give it a try.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 23, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Like the SV idea for sure though, may have to give it a try.


Give the SV a try for roast beef.  make a super lean cut fork tender.  ive eating these roast beef samiches for a while.  cant be beat!

I have the juices for gravy and stews later on.  its nectar of the gods.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 23, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Give the SV a try for roast beef.  make a super lean cut fork tender.  ive eating these roast beef samiches for a while.  cant be beat!
> 
> I have the juices for gravy and stews later on.  its nectar of the gods.


Your post inspired me,  as soon as I hit 130 I pulled it from the smoker and went straight to the SV. I won’t be able to give it as long as you did cause it’s on the menu for tonight but I guess any SV is better than none.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 23, 2020)

that's a fine looking pile of beef! Tasty sandwiches for sure!

Ryan


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 23, 2020)

Looks great. What temp did you soak it at?


----------



## sandyut (Aug 24, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Looks great. What temp did you soak it at?


130 for 24 hours.  seems to nail it pretty good!


----------

